# Trivia 7/6



## luckytrim (Jul 6, 2018)

trivia 7/6
DID YOU KNOW...
During the time of the Spanish Inquisition, Pope Innocent VIII  condemned
cats as evil and thousands of cats were burned. Unfortunately,  the
widespread killing of cats led to an explosion of the rat  population, which
exacerbated the effects of the Black Death .'

1. What was Samantha's mother's name on "Bewitched  ?
2. What was the name of The Jolly Green Giant's little  friend?
3. Which element has the smallest atomic weight ?
4. What laundry detergent once advertised itself as stronger  than dirt?
5. Which airliner was the first "Jumbo Jet" ?
6. Kevin Costner has made a few movies that are  baseball-themed... He made 
one sports-themed that was not about baseball... name it  !
7. From which historical event did the phrase 'The Acid Test'  originate?
  a. - the Irish Potato Famine
  b. - Ken Kesey's Merry Pranksters
  c. - the California Gold Rush
  d. - discovery of penicillin
8. Taipei is the capital of what country?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The first canned product to utilize a "Pull-Tab";  Budweiser  Beer, in 1962.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Endora
2. Little Green Sprout
3. Hydrogen
4. Ajax
5. Boeing 747
6. "Tin Cup"
7. - c
8. Taiwan

CRAP !!
Iron City, the Pittsburgh-based brewery, became the first  producer of beer
to use new pull-tab technology. In 1962, they introduced the  pull tab.
. Created by an engineer who, legend has it, found himself at  a picnic with
beer but no church key, the pull tab was a flat piece of metal  riveted to
the top of the can that you pulled off to reveal the graduated  flask-shaped
hole from which you drank. Schlitz soon followed suit,  incorporating the
pull tab into cans before the year was out. By June, 1963, 40  breweries were
using pull-tabs.
The pull tab was not without problems. Iron City printed no  instructions on
top of their can, creating confusion for some drinkers. When  pulled, the tab
sometimes left sharp edges that could cut lips and tongues.  Worse, sometimes
the tab would break off before removing the entire metal  strip, creating
thirsty and angry non-drunks. There was also the new problem  of litter; thin
pieces of metal appeared in the wake of any drinking session.  It was clear
that the technology was far from perfect.


----------

